# From London moving to Wilmington North Carolina



## bbisdee (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I am a new member and I have been to North Carolina S.East Coast and I love it there and already bought a house and renting it out to the Air Force.

I would appreciate any advice about moving to Wilmington NC with my 2x daughter's. 

Many thanks.

Bernadette


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Have you sorted out your immigration status?


----------



## bbisdee (Aug 1, 2008)

I am in touch with a Local Immigration Lawyer in Raleigh. Tanx.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

bbisdee said:


> I am in touch with a Local Immigration Lawyer in Raleigh. Tanx.


Well that's your first problem. Everything else is moot until you've solved that one.


----------



## bbisdee (Aug 1, 2008)

I believe E-2 Treaty Investor Visa would be best. Can U give some Positive message pls dahlin... Don't dwell in Negative. Actually are U in the US as it seems U know all the negative stuff???? I do appreciate yr comment...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

??? May I have this in English please?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

bbisdee said:


> I believe E-2 Treaty Investor Visa would be best. Can U give some Positive message pls dahlin... Don't dwell in Negative. Actually are U in the US as it seems U know all the negative stuff???? I do appreciate yr comment...


It's great here -- you'll really enjoy it. The E2 is a super visa! Happy now?

Very few people could actually put their hands on their hearts and say the E2 was the best for them. Usually, it's the only one. You might be one of them...I don't know.

How old are the daughters?
What sort of business do you intend to run?
Are you in the US at the moment?

I am in the US in answrto your question -- but a long way away from NC.


----------



## bbisdee (Aug 1, 2008)

Tanx alot. I have been doing my research in the US for the last 16 mths, from California. Then this year in NY, NJ, Chicago and NC. I have established great contacts in NC, ie local business people/ Economic Development,Chamber of Comm, etc,etc,.and I find them v. friendly & helpful. I am in Property Business in London and now in NC. I enjoy travelling in the US and I have done my own research, single handed as a Woman!!.. As I love NC I find this place Fab...I just got bak after 3 wks stay and will be out there again v. soon .. I have lived abroad before beside UK, Far East & Dubai.. I just want to know more about NC especially around Wilmington... Any knowledge about NC?? Girls are 20 & 5 yrs old..Thank U...


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

bbisdee said:


> Tanx alot. I have been doing my research in the US for the last 16 mths, from California. Then this year in NY, NJ, Chicago and NC. I have established great contacts in NC, ie local business people/ Economic Development,Chamber of Comm, etc,etc,.and I find them v. friendly & helpful. I am in Property Business in London and now in NC. I enjoy travelling in the US and I have done my own research, single handed as a Woman!!.. As I love NC I find this place Fab...I just got bak after 3 wks stay and will be out there again v. soon .. I have lived abroad before beside UK, Far East & Dubai.. I just want to know more about NC especially around Wilmington... Any knowledge about NC?? Girls are 20 & 5 yrs old..Thank U...


If you want me to tell you about the visa problems (so far I'd have things to say about the 20-yr-old and "property business" wrt an E visa), let me know. If you want to know about how other things are done in the US that may confuse an expat, let me know. But of Wilmington NC, I have no idea.


----------



## bbisdee (Aug 1, 2008)

Once I have the Visa & to be in "the know", I will share my knowledge as well. Im not in hurry to move as we Brits can Visit USA anytime....... I would appreciate any advice or share their experience in obtaining their Visa, and how do they find moving to the US especially in Wilmington, North Carolina,. I am not sure if my 20 yr old would be coming, as Life in London is great!! Tanx alot...


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

bbisdee said:


> I am not sure if my 20 yr old would be coming, as Life in London is great!!


Makes a big difference as to how you sort the visa. As I said at the beginning, everything else is moot until you've sorted that one.


----------



## RICHNTRISH (Jun 4, 2008)

What visa have you been using to live in California the last 16 months ?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, you've chosen a really great location. Wilmington is great.


----------



## bbisdee (Aug 1, 2008)

When I used to visit California I just use the Waiver visa, I normally stay either 4 or 6 wks... I like Orange county and driving down in PCH 1!! Especially when its Sunset!!!! many thanks...


----------



## bbisdee (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, you've chosen a really great location. Wilmington is great.

[COLOR="Blue[I]["]Thank U so much. Wilmington or NC by the coast it's such a beauty and it remind me of Lincolnshire as there are Military Bases there too. if U know Wilmington, would you kindly recommend where to live as Location, location...is important..
I would appreciate yr help. many thanks[/I].....I]COLOR]


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

bbisdee said:


> would you kindly recommend where to live as Location, location...is important..


Thought you'd already bought a house?


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi there,

I'm grew up in Raleigh, and have spent plenty of time in Wilmington and up and down the NC/SC coastline. I love it there. Any specific questions feel free to ask. I plan to retire there when I grow up  (but I'm a US citizen so that makes things slightly less complicated for me than they may be for you, immigration-wise).


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

I just saw your question about a house. I thought you had one already too. Is that purely a rental?

Of course, location location matters, but so does money money money. On the beach in Wrightsville or Carolina will be tough unless you've got plenty of spare cash (like, in the millions). If you are willing to live a few streets off ocean-front and settle for "ocean-view" or "Sound-front" it'll be easier on the wallet, but living on the beach without actually living ON the beach seems like totally defeating the purpose, in my humble opinion.

If you want to live in town, the Historic River District is fantastic but I'm betting it's a little on the pricey side. If you're willing to go a few miles away from downtown, just up Market Street a bit, you can find lovely homes and fabulous neighbourhoods tucked away off the main drag. Of course, Market Street is a real b*** for traffic, so keep that in mind.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

She's been in California. There is probably nowhere in Wilmington that has really bad traffic by California standards. 

Are you planning to continue to go in and out on the visa waiver program?

When you wrote that you had been in California for the last 18 months, I think we all took that to mean more or less continuously.


----------



## bbisdee (Aug 1, 2008)

Fatbrit, 

Thanks for yr reply appreciate it. Yes I have bought a Bungalow but this is just for Rental not to live-in. The house is in Goldsboro where the AirForce base... Not in Wilmington which I would like to move to later on.. . I am discovering different areas everytime I visit NC.. I need more research, and Due Diligence!!! Kind regards...Thank U ....


----------



## bbisdee (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi Tiffani & Synthia

Sorry if I didn't make it v. clear re 16-mths visit...
Thank you for yr reply I appreciate it. The house that I bought was purely for Rental and it is in Goldsboro (Investment)... Now I need to find one in Wilington not by the Sea front, as it cost Millions there!!! I dont really want to be right in front of the sea. I would like to be about 10-12 miles inland near to Down Town. I have visited Leyland, & nr Carolina Beach inland really good new Development.. I cant wait to my next visit again.. I am not so keen to live in Down Town I need space & big garden..It is abit HOT at the moment.. I appreciate yr comment.... Kind regards... Thank U


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

bbisdee said:


> Fatbrit,
> 
> Thanks for yr reply appreciate it. Yes I have bought a Bungalow but this is just for Rental not to live-in. The house is in Goldsboro where the AirForce base... Not in Wilmington which I would like to move to later on.. . I am discovering different areas everytime I visit NC.. I need more research, and Due Diligence!!! Kind regards...Thank U ....


Just had this horrible feeling you were going to try for an E2 on "three rentals". It's some silly urban legend that if you own three houses and rent them out, you're a property manager and this is sufficient for an E2. I have no idea where the legend came from but it is totally false.

Remember a post on another board where a British couple had been sold this idea by a "visa consultant" where, typically, they had had them come out on a B2 so they could adjust to an E2 without visiting London -- nearly always a bad idea as you're landlocked until you do visit and London gets pissy about the mere fact you've done it. The consultants love it though as they've got their commission and fees before it all goes tits up.The properties were mortgaged with very little equity in them. Of course, in a falling property market they discover that there is absolutely no hope that London would ever approve their visa and they are finding it increasingly difficult to make ends meets, never mind a profit. We never did learn what happened to them but they really were between a rock and a hard place


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

You know that there's no military base in Wilmington, though, right? There is a marine base at Camp Lejeune which isn't too far from Wilmington but it's not exactly next door either. 

I would suggest looking on craigslist Wilmington to see what properties are available by owner and the areas, as well as various real estate agents. I wish I could remember the name of the neighborhood where my family friend growing up lived; it was a beautiful, quiet neighborhood about 5 miles from the River District. It was a bit posh (they weren't starving) but really lovely. Anyway it wasn't too far off Market St.


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

bbisdee said:


> Tanx alot. I have been doing my research in the US for the last 16 mths, from California. Then this year in NY, NJ, Chicago and NC. I have established great contacts in NC, ie local business people/ Economic Development,Chamber of Comm, etc,etc,.and I find them v. friendly & helpful. I am in Property Business in London and now in NC. I enjoy travelling in the US and I have done my own research, single handed as a Woman!!.. As I love NC I find this place Fab...I just got bak after 3 wks stay and will be out there again v. soon .. I have lived abroad before beside UK, Far East & Dubai.. I just want to know more about NC especially around Wilmington... Any knowledge about NC?? Girls are 20 & 5 yrs old..Thank U...


Wilmington is a great place to live. I live 4 hours from there and there is always something to do on your free time as it is on the coast. You can take a drive down to Myrtle Beach and do just about anything you want to have fun and Myrtle Beach always has something going on all seasons of the year and is one o fthe biggest tourist attractions on the east coast of the United States besides Disney Land.


----------



## oliviaharis (Aug 25, 2008)

Wilmington boasts a strong and growing economy, which has attracted many large companies to move to the area.


----------



## oliviaharis (Aug 25, 2008)

Wilmington is a large city with a small town feel. The history of Wilmington gives its residents a reason to be proud.


----------



## oliviaharis (Aug 25, 2008)

if you get hungry while you are enjoying all Wilmington has to offer, you will certainly never be short of excellent places to stop and have a gourmet meal, as Wilmington has some of the best restaurants in the nation.


----------



## oliviaharis (Aug 25, 2008)

With the University of North Carolina at Wilmington around the corner and multiple professional and semi-professional athletic teams, you'll never be short of teams to cheer on.


----------

